# Doppelten Datensatz vermeiden?



## Verjigorm (22. Okt 2008)

Hallo,

gibt es eine einfache Möglichkeit, einen doppelten Datensatz (ohne Primary key) zu vermeiden?

Jeder Datensatz ist gültig, solange er sich in mindestens EINEM Wert in einer beliebigen Spalte zu den bereits existierenden Datensätzen unterscheidet.

mfg Verjigorm


----------



## maki (22. Okt 2008)

>> gibt es eine einfache Möglichkeit, einen doppelten Datensatz (ohne Primary key) zu vermeiden? 

Ohne PK ist es sicherlich nicht einfach (Wäre auch eine Quatsch Tabelle ).


----------



## Verjigorm (22. Okt 2008)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ohne PK ist es sicherlich nicht einfach (Wäre auch eine Quatsch Tabelle ).



Primary key über alle Spalten, würde das gehen?


----------



## tfa (22. Okt 2008)

Ein Unique Index über alle Spalten wäre theoretisch möglich, wenn auch sehr unschön. Versuch lieber den Bug in deiner Software zu fixen


----------



## Verjigorm (22. Okt 2008)

Nein es geht dabei um verschiedene Importe in eine zentrale Datenbank.

Es gibt Tabellen, die keinen PK besitzen (können)
Nun kann es vorkommen, dass sich Datensätze überschneiden.
Absolut identische Datensätze möchte ich halt vermeiden.


----------



## maki (22. Okt 2008)

>> Es gibt Tabellen, die keinen PK besitzen (können) 

Ach...


----------



## Verjigorm (22. Okt 2008)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> >> Es gibt Tabellen, die keinen PK besitzen (können)
> 
> Ach...



jaja blöder Satz, hab ich mir auch gedacht nach dem abschicken


----------



## musiKk (22. Okt 2008)

Ansonsten vielleicht mit Triggern probieren. Wenn große Einfügeoperationen benötigt werden, dann dürfte der Performanceverlust allerdings recht hoch sein.


----------

